# FLE - missing CAFD file



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

I tried do read FLE ECU today (2016 F20 125i M) and got a error message: "CAFD file not found" 

CAFD_000024C3_008_005_000

Is there a way to copy this file and put into psdzdata folder? If "yes", where could I found this file to cooy?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

You can copy missing CAFD's into your %\Data\psdzdata\swe\cafd directory. However, I am not sure cafd_000024c3.caf.008_005_000 exists.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cafd_000024c3.caf.008_005_000 is older CAFD, and not in latest 58.3. 

cafd_000024c3.caf.008_005_010 is in 58.3 though, and I wold try and inject it into ECU to replace cafd_000024c3.caf.008_005_000, and then VO Code it.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

I checked back to 57.1 and did not find. Was not sure how old it was.


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> cafd_000024c3.caf.008_005_000 is older CAFD, and not in l;latest 58.3.
> 
> cafd_000024c3.caf.008_005_010 is in 58.3 though, and I wold try and inject it into ECU to replace cafd_000024c3.caf.008_005_000, and then VO Code it.


Shawn, 2 questions:

1. The car I was trying to read FLE ECU was a 2016 F20 125i M. SVT was showing CAFD_000024C3_008_005_000, but Esys could not read it. I'm a bit confused how can this file could be old (Sorry if I am talking nonsense. I'm just curious).

2. In order to replace the CAFD, the procedure would be:

read FA > read Svt > right click on the "old" CAFD > New FDL > replace with "new" cafd > VO Code ECU (FLE not CAFD). Is that it?

If someting goes wrong, it is just VO code FLE ECU again to restore it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

matteis said:


> Shawn, 2 questions:
> 
> 1. The car I was trying to read FLE ECU was a 2016 F20 125i M. SVT was showing CAFD_000024C3_008_005_000, but Esys could not read it. I'm a bit confused how can this file could be old (Sorry if I am talking nonsense. I'm just curious).
> 
> ...


1. You need to ask BMW AG why they do the things they do. It happens more than you think though. Many new F3x cars are leaving the factory now with FEM_BODY cafd_00000794-014_040_122, and this dropped out of psdzdata a very long time ago. I have no idea why this is.

2. No. That is procedure to restore backed up coding data (.ncd) into CAFD. To replace CAFD with a different one:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from list of I-Level's shown => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2016)

http://rg.to/file/bd94fa07474b3eb4e2cb56f4eaea0c60/cafd_000024c3.caf.008_005_000.html

Here you go bud.


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> http://rg.to/file/bd94fa07474b3eb4e2cb56f4eaea0c60/cafd_000024c3.caf.008_005_000.html
> 
> Here you go bud.


Fantastic. Thank you, Rob.

Shawn, tks again.


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

To be able to read this file, I need to inject it into SWE/CAFD folder and read it from the car, is that right?

I'm asking because I'm trying to open it with FDL Editor but I'm getting the following errors:

*"The NCD file name "cafd_000024c3.caf.008_005_000" has to contain the SGBMID (z.B. cafd_0000000b_001_000_001) of the appropriate CAF. [C011]"*

If I try to rename it to: CAFD_000024C3_008_005_000.ncd, I get this:

*The file "\\Mac\Home\Desktop\cafd_000024c3_008_005_000.ncd" does not contain net coding data (NCD). [C358]*


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

matteis said:


> To be able to read this file, I need to inject it into SWE/CAFD folder and read it from the car, is that right?
> 
> I'm asking because I'm trying to open it with FDL Editor but I'm getting the following errors:
> 
> ...


It is a CAFD file. You can only view it in CAF-Viewer not FDL_Editor. Copy the CAFD file to your PSdZData CAFD folder (e.g. C:\Data\psdzdata\swe\cafd) and read and code FLE as you normally would.


----------



## crosshoper (Nov 16, 2015)

I couldn't find CAFD files of F20... Do you have its?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crosshoper said:


> I couldn't find CAFD files of F20... Do you have its?


Asked and answered:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9952605&postcount=2136

Please do not cross-post.

Besides these two, you also ask same thing here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9952475&postcount=17


----------



## crosshoper (Nov 16, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Asked and answered:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9952605&postcount=2136
> 
> ...


Opps, sorry. I need urgent to find it.. I will keep in mine.. thnks.


----------



## fmdonini (Dec 7, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Rapidgator: Buy premium account
> 
> Here you go bud.


Hey.

Do you still have this file.
I need this CAFD file but it's not available anymore. CAFD_000024c3_008_005_000


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fmdonini said:


> Hey.
> 
> Do you still have this file.
> I need this CAFD file but it's not available anymore. CAFD_000024c3_008_005_000


Why cant you just use cafd_000024c3.caf.008_005_010?


----------



## fmdonini (Dec 7, 2020)

Hello Shawn!
Thanks for the answer.

I tried to set my turn signal sidemarkers to be always on like in the USA cars coding the Fem_body ECU attributes (mapping_sidemarker_output, pwm..) .. It worked but the bulb was flickering very fast.
Analyzing better I found that the correct way to do this is through the FLE (43) and FLE (44) ECUs (FLE43-44/3006/LM_ID_LT04 , LM04_Name , and Sidemrklgt_idx) and not on FEM_BODY since I have LED version with these ECUs.

However when I try to read the FLEs ECU I get a message saying that cafd_000024c3-008_005_000 was not found.

Please help me how can I do to be able to read the FLE ECU.

Do I have to follow these instructions you gave some posts above? 

"Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from list of I-Level's shown => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE. "

Does that update the file that was not found for a new version?

If I do that, do I risk losing any configuration of the original car or any function that I have already coded?

I never did that so I get worried. I only did some FDL coded to activate some functions of the car. I don't have a lot of knowledge. I worry about altering a file and causing problems to the car and I can't go back to what it was before.

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fmdonini said:


> Hello Shawn!
> Thanks for the answer.
> 
> I tried to set my turn signal sidemarkers to be always on like in the USA cars coding the Fem_body ECU attributes (mapping_sidemarker_output, pwm..) .. It worked but the bulb was flickering very fast.
> ...


I would use "Detect CAF for SWE" and inject cafd_000024c3.caf.008_005_010, and then make your FDL Code changes.


----------



## fmdonini (Dec 7, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> I would use "Detect CAF for SWE" and inject cafd_000024c3.caf.008_005_010, and then make your FDL Code changes.


Ok.

I'll try to do that
Thanks


----------

